# A night of passion



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Stopped at a Hotel recently and feeling a little lonely I decided I might invite a lady of the night over for a spot of fun. I'd grabbed a card from the phone booth in the way in and really liked what I saw. "Rachel" had everything in the right places and a face to die for. I picked up the phone and a really sexy voice asks, what she can do for me? Well I hear you do a really nice massage? I say but go on to admit that I'm alone in a Hotel room and feeling a bit horny and that I'd really like her to come spend the night. Bring your naughtiest undies and biggest toys infact bring all your toys, bring chocolate sauce, bring handcuffs bring a smile and bring anything else you think might come in handy whilst I give it to ya all night!
How does that sound I asked her?

Sounds lovely she says but you need to dail 9 for an outside line.

Ok it never happened but I just read it on another Forum and it tickled me!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats a good one, but should be in the jokes room!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

If it was for real she may have spat on your car. :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Stopped at a Hotel recently and feeling a little lonely I decided I might invite a lady of the night over for a spot of fun. I'd grabbed a card from the phone booth in the way in and really liked what I saw. "Rachel" had everything in the right places and a face to die for. I picked up the phone and a really sexy voice asks, what she can do for me? Well I hear you do a really nice massage? I say but go on to admit that I'm alone in a Hotel room and feeling a bit horny and that I'd really like her to come spend the night. Bring your naughtiest undies and biggest toys infact bring all your toys, bring chocolate sauce, bring handcuffs bring a smile and bring anything else you think might come in handy whilst I give it to ya all night!
> How does that sound I asked her?
> 
> Sounds lovely she says but you need to dail 9 for an outside line.
> ...


I get invites like that every night from my hubby 8)  :wink: .

Which forum was it you saw this on? :twisted: :-* Please tell I am curious


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Uphiker dont lie, we all know this happened to you really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Please tell I am curious


would that be bi curious by any chance? tell us more if so... :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Stopped at a Hotel recently and feeling a little lonely I decided I might invite a lady of the night over for a spot of fun. I'd grabbed a card from the phone booth in the way in and really liked what I saw. "Rachel" had everything in the right places and a face to die for. I picked up the phone and a really sexy voice asks, what she can do for me? Well I hear you do a really nice massage? I say but go on to admit that I'm alone in a Hotel room and feeling a bit horny and that I'd really like her to come spend the night. Bring your naughtiest undies and biggest toys infact bring all your toys, bring chocolate sauce, bring handcuffs bring a smile and bring anything else you think might come in handy whilst I give it to ya all night!
> ...


Sounds like you have a very healthy marriage Abi. :wink:

It's the Pike and Predator Forum and it's not for girls! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > upiker2005 said:
> ...


Married I maybe  .... doesn't stop me still wanting to watch a bit of girl on girl or girl on boy action! :lol: :lol: :lol:   :wink: :-*


----------

